# Blood on stool



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella's stool had blood on the outside. Not a lot, and only on the outside. Since my vet's office is closed, I did some quick checking on this Forum (no help - only diarrhea is mentioned with bloody stools) and the Internet -- most sites basically said it's normal once in a while, as long as the stool is solid and it's a one-time occurrence.

So......should I just wait and see how things are tomorrow? Are there other issues I should be concerned with?

Thanks.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor Cinderella.  If the stool was larger or firmer than usual a small amount of blood on the outside would be perfectly normal. 

How is she acting? Anything else abnormal? If everything else seems normal and it wasn't a large amount of blood, I would just keep an eye on her. I would call the vet in the AM and see what they think.

Hope its just a one time thing and she is alright.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Is it possible that Cinderella has hemorrhoids? If that is the case, you could wait until morning. 

I hesitate to advise you, Marie, because it could be caused by so many things, some quite innocent, and others, more serious. Is her stool black? That could mean blood in the stool. The more information you can give the vet, the better. I'm hoping all is well, and I'll be thinking of you. I know you're a very careful Meowmie. (to say the least.)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Everything else is normal. (I put the stool in a baggie in case the vet wants me to drop it off.) She's eating well (for her) and even played last night and tonight with Da Bird. She was even running around with (okay, being chased _by_) the kittens yesterday.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The little ones are determined to win her over, and I'll bet they'll do it eventually. You can't take all of the kitten out of a cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bright red blood on the outside of the stool (and maybe some mucus) is a sign of lower GI tract irritation (aka colitis) and is typically not a sign of anything serious, especially since her stool is formed well. Does the poop seem inordinately hard? It could just be that she was a bit constipated. It's more serious when the stool is black which is digested blood from the upper GI tract. 

It's worth a conversation with the vet, but I wouldn't be inclined to do any major tests or medications unless it continues for more than a couple days. The only thing I would do at this point is get some fiber in her to help soften up her poop and make it easier on her system to allow it to heal. Pumpkin or Slippery Elm syrup should do it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

With hesitation to post advise (_fearing it turns out badly and kitty suffers for poor advise_) were it my cat, I would wait. With this single occurence, I probably wouldn't even call the vet. Were it to continue regularly, with other symptoms like excessive bleeding, lethargy, pain, anything abnormal and completely out of character/routine for the kitty, I would certainly call my vet.

Blood on the outside of a stool is normal. Excessive bleeding is not. Continuous bleeding is not. 

A little blood here/there is normal and will occur periodically for almost every cat. The alimentary tract has a large supply of blood vessels, many of them small. Some bruise, or rupture, when a stool passes through. 
This could occur from many reasons; something in the stool scraped the vessel as it passed by, the vessel was weakened and happened to burst as the stool passed by, the kitty strained a bit more than usual and a blood vessel burst. Blood from these occurences is usually deposited on the outside, usually the last part to exit, of the stool. 

If the bleeding were occuring further in her system, it would exit looking black and dry from being digested. Bright blood means only that it is oxygenated and fresh, occuring recently. A good thing about the numerous amount of blood vessels available throughout the system, is it means injuries heal quicker, too.

Like I said, were it my cat and the cat was behaving normally in all other aspects, I would not even bother to call my vet. However, peace of mind can be a very good thing for a worried pet owner. It is good that you saved the stool. Call your vet in the AM and ask if they would like you to drop it off. Be certain to tell them about your Baby, that she is behaving normally (if she is) and let them know if she has had any other changes, but be sure to accurately describe how similar or deviant she is from normal. 

However, being a vet office, they will probably tell you they can't really tell you anything unless they see the kitty. And they really, legally, _can't_ tell you anything without having seen the kitty, but they may be able to tell you what occured is normal for many other kitties and be able to relieve your worries.

Do what is right for you and your Baby. Every owner knows their own cat and what to look for, she'll let you know if you need to make a call.
Heidi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks so much, guys. She's been acting normal, even a bit more active, these past few days. She ate a big meal last night, and maybe more than usual today. Maybe that would explain a larger poop? It wasn't black or tarry. How do I know all this? Because the princess doesn't cover. :roll: So I just happened to scoop it as soon as she jumped out of the box since it was the one right next to my computer. I'll call my new vet in the morning to see what she thinks. She's not one to run a bunch of unnecessary tests, so I trust her judgment (so far - still new).

But thanks to you, I'll probably sleep better. Thanks again. 

And Baby thanks you, too. :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby had this problem for months a while back so I know how alarming it can be. He passed bright red blood and completely normal stools and you may remember he was on that horrible prescription diet (which I now think was completely unnecessary) for weeks afterwards.

I suspect if you took Cinderella to the vet, she would be given a steroid. Which, if Tobys case is anything to go by, clears up the problem immediately (if transiently in Tobys case). However, a much better solution (IMHO) is to try slippery elm. It worked for me. Knowing your diva, I bet she wouldn't take it with her food but you can make it into a syrup and spoon feed her if necessary.

More info on slippery elm can be found here

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... lipperyelm

If it were me, I would wait a couple of days and go to the vet only if the problem isn't subsiding or is getting worse and treat Cinderella with the slippery elm in the meantime.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Just so's ya know, it's called "Idiopathic Hematochezia of Cats." It's normal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you! 

I had decided by the time I went to bed that I would wait a couple days before calling the vet, and now I feel so much better about it.

I'll keep an eye on her, but she's acting completely normal - even ate most of her breakfast before the twins were released upon the house.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, more blood last night, but just a little, and I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't looking for it. I'm taking Cinderella and Cleo in to get their nails "done" tomorrow, so I'll ask the vet about it. They'll weigh the girls for me, so I'll see how her weight it, but she's been eating pretty good lately. And she wants to play now. She likes Da Bird, but only if I drag it on the floor, and even then she's more interested in the string and the rod. She was running around the house like a nut and going into the cat tunnel and the cat tent last night. She loves her black ribbon, too. 

Jeanie, I read that cats don't get hemorrhoids. Not sure if that's true or not. Dr. Jean would know. Maybe she'll see this. 

Hoping it's just a passing thing, so to speak.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There are many sites that discuss feline hemorrhoids, if you want to look at them:

http://www.holisticat.com/hem_arch.html

http://cat.justanswer.com/cat/6hil-goin ... d-cat-drag

http://www.hemroidsfeline.com/eflp/hemo ... 4/C4495947

None of my cats has had the problem, but I thought it might be a possibility. I don't have personal knowledge, just Google searches for possible causes of small amounts of blood on the stool.

edit/error


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the links, Jeanie. In the first thread, they argue whether or not cats can even get them, so I don't feel so stupid. 

Cinderella will be getting slippery elm tonight (thanks, Lisa!) and hopefully it will resolve itself. But I'll still talk to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully, Cinderella will be back to her usual self soon and doing what this kitty does.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've been giving her slippery elm and, yes, she's back to pooping rainbows.  

I spoke to the vet when I brought the girls in to have their nails "done" and she agreed with Dr. Jean, and was very glad that I knew about feeding all wet food.  

Cinderella's weight is 9.2 lbs. and Cleo is 9.8 lbs.!! No more letting Cleo clean everybody's plates. 

The groomer weighed Cinderella first and when she picked Cleo up, I said that Cleo was going to be heavier. She said that Cleo felt lighter than Cinderella and I told her it was just the optical illusion of all the hair that makes Cinderella look bigger.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Blood is back, I dropped a sample off at the vet's office this morning, and I'm taking Cinderella in on Saturday.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh pooh! 

Tell her I said 'stop it!'.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Argh, sorry to hear that Marie. Otherwise, is she acting pretty normal?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If anything, she's acting a little better than normal. Eating a little better, interacting with the kittens a little bit. 

It looked the blood may still be just on the outside, I didn't want to cut into it or mess with it in any way because I was dropping it off. I had a leftover little sample bottle from before. I can't believe I remembered where it was. 

But here's the thing - nothing can be wrong with her. It just can't. I'm not prepared to handle it.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor Baby.  She is one of my favorite kitties on here, she has to be okay. 

I'll keep her in my prayers, even though I am sure she is fine.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you.

How much information can they find from the stool sample? Can I expect any answers tomorrow? Can it rule things out, like cancer?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How much information can they find from the stool sample? Can I expect any answers tomorrow? Can it rule things out, like cancer?


I know first hand how scary this is. Toby had this problem for quite some time. If its bright red blood on top of the poo then I'd put my money on there not being anything to worry about at all. Tobys problem recurred a number of times but hasn't come back for months now. 

I'd be amazed if it was cancer - particularly in a cat as young as Cinderella.

As for whether you get any answers tommorow - what tests are they doing Marie?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just dropped off her stool sample before work, so I'm not sure what tests they will run. Should I have requested specific tests? I figured the vet would know.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How much information can they find from the stool sample? Can I expect any answers tomorrow? Can it rule things out, like cancer?


I don't think they can get a whole lot of information from a stool sample. They can look at the condition of the stool (firm, soft, etc), whether the blood is just on the outside or inside as well, and possibly where the blood is coming from (based on color, condition, and amount of blood present). They can also test for parasites. There may be other things that they can rule out, but that is all I can think of. I would expect answers today or tomorrow. They won't be able to rule out things such as cancer based on a stool sample. It's so hard to know since blood on the stool can be caused by so many different things.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

About the only thing I'm aware of that they can tell from a stool sample is whether there are parasites (worms and/or microscopic ones) and whether there is digested blood in the stool (which would make it black). I'm speculating, but I think with blood on the outside of the poop the likelihood of cancer is pretty slim. It's usually an irritation of the lower intestine for some reason. She could have eaten something that is stuck in there. It could also be her anal glands. It her poop still firm?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, poop is still firm and not tarry.

Well, I don't think it can't be parasites or anything "living" since they're all indoor cats. I'm calming down a bit. Just a bit upsetting because I thought it was all gone.

On a lighter note, although I'm sure others will find this much more amusing than I do, in my panic and haste to get ready, knowing I was going to be late for work, and just general freaking out, I realized as I stepped off the elevator on my floor at work that I'm wearing the exact same outfit as yesterday.  

Hopefully, if anyone notices (and you_ know _someone will), they'll assume I had a wild night. Maybe I'll get the reputation that I ask for at Christmas after all.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe _you_ should be dating Flatmate...seems you have some things in common :wink:


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Yes, poop is still firm and not tarry.
> 
> Well, I don't think it can't be parasites or anything "living" since they're all indoor cats. I'm calming down a bit. Just a bit upsetting because I thought it was all gone.
> 
> ...


Lol! 

I am glad you are claming down a bit, but I understand how frustrating this can be. As soon as you think everything is okay something else goes wrong. :? Let us know when you hear back from the vet. Hopefully it will be sooner than later.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Maybe _you_ should be dating Flatmate...seems you have some things in common :wink:


Hey, I showered! :!:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe _you_ should be dating Flatmate...seems you have some things in common :wink:
> ...


:lol: :lol:

Hey, Marie -he is free and single. :lol: AND he is a cat lover. What more could you ask for?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Would you like the list in alphabetical order or order of importance?

(I've been single a loooooooooooooong time)


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> (I've been single a loooooooooooooong time)


Me too. About nine years in my case.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Marie, you know I'll be praying that all is well. There's a big difference between blood _in_ the stool and blood _on_ the stool.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Jeanie. I'm hoping it's just _on_ - but I didn't want to disturb the little dookie by cutting into it or anything. I probably could have.....should have for my own piece of mind...


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Marie~
How is Cinderella doing? Did you take her to the vet today? Any more bloody stools?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for asking. Took her to the vet, of course her stool sample back fine - she's an indoor cat. I was hoping they could tell something other than that. The vet said she's in perfect health (other than her teeth :? ), so we're going to try getting her to drink more water, adding oil to her food, seeing if I can make her more active. She thinks her inactivity may be making her stool move slower through her system. I can't say that I ever see her drink water, so I took her hint and added some tuna water to her water and she was drinking like a little fish. I'm going to go back to adding slippery elm to her food for a while, and the vet suggested hairball remedy, which she ate a good portion of tonight.

She pooped soon after getting home. Blood still present on the outside.  Hopefully, the combination of these will help. If not, colonoscopy (or whatever it's called with cats) might be the next step. The vet could have taken an xray today, but she said they really don't show what needs to be seen very well, and we should try these steps first, especially because she's not exhibiting any other symptoms.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to hear that she checked out okay. (except for teeth)  

That sounds like a good plan to me. Hopefully with all the things you are doing this will resolve and you wont have to do anything more expensive or invasive. 

Does Cinderella play much? Did she play more before you got Cleo and the twins?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She was mostly ignored and kept put away the first four years of her life (locked in a bathroom for the 9 months before we rescued each other), so she didn't know _how_ to play. 

She was playing a bit more a couple weeks ago (for her), but it doesn't last very long. She mostly keeps to herself. Sometimes, the twins will chase her through the house. I don't think* she *considers that playing, though.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Poor Baby. She is so lucky to have you! 

I was only asking about the playing because I thought maybe she was too intimidated by the other cats to play. Gabby never used to play when there were other cats around. If I locked the other cats up she would play like crazy. I was thinking maybe some time to herself would make her feel relaxed enough to play, but if she never really played, then I don't know.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She likes Da Bird now, but only if I run it along the carpet, and even then, she's more interested in the string and the rod. And she loves her black ribbon. I can get her going with that sometimes. I only play with her when the twins are in their room eating or have gone to bed. 

Sometimes when I won't brush her 20 times a day, she gets in a snit and runs through the house a few times.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's your dignified cat.  Hopefully, the kittens will bring her out of her shell. The chasing around gives her some exercise, which, although probably annoying to her, may be a good thing. Poor baby; she had a rough life. I'm glad she's being spoiled now.


----------

